# hm...



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

when I had DP I used to love the night, the silence, no1 around, now I feel lonely, sad..maybe a little depressed..not sure..but it's not pleasant to sit alone in the dark isolated anymore...maybe it's just loneliness..I don't know...during the day I feel good, I meet up with friends I haven't seen in like 2 years, we stop to have a talk and everything, during the night everything seems so much darker..


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Xerei said:


> when I had DP I used to love the night, the silence, no1 around, now I feel lonely, sad..maybe a little depressed..not sure..but it's not pleasant to sit alone in the dark isolated anymore...maybe it's just loneliness..I don't know...during the day I feel good, I meet up with friends I haven't seen in like 2 years, we stop to have a talk and everything, during the night everything seems so much darker..


That's normal, if you're with friends during the day and enjoy it, it's understandable that you feel lonely at night. A few months back when I went out a lot, whenever I was home at night I kept feeling depressed


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> That's normal, if you're with friends during the day and enjoy it, it's understandable that you feel lonely at night. A few months back when I went out a lot, whenever I was home at night I kept feeling depressed


aah..yeah I understand..thanks for replying =)


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Doesn't mean it's easy though, I remember struggling with it a lot, and I was like "What the hell, why would I feel depressed if I'm going out and having fun?" , but that's exactly where the explanation is, if you don't go out, you probably don't miss anything out there right? Now, if you do have fun during the day, you don't want it to end, even though you end up losing that feeling as you get older, I haven't lost it yet


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Doesn't mean it's easy though, I remember struggling with it a lot, and I was like "What the hell, why would I feel depressed if I'm going out and having fun?" , but that's exactly where the explanation is, if you don't go out, you probably don't miss anything out there right? Now, if you do have fun during the day, you don't want it to end, even though you end up losing that feeling as you get older, I haven't lost it yet


hmm..maybe you haven't lost it yet cause you're not old =D


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Xerei said:


> hmm..maybe you haven't lost it yet cause you're not old =D


Yea I guess, I feel old though


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Yea I guess, I feel old though


if 80 year old chicks looks at you in the street and they try to make you interested, THEN you're old.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Xerei said:


> if 80 year old chicks looks at you in the street and they try to make you interested, THEN you're old.


LOL epic, and thanks for inducing a new phobia on me *googles it* , Gerontophobia


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> LOL epic, and thanks for inducing a new phobia on me *googles it* , Gerontophobia


ok..I googled that too...but not sure if that's something to be scared off..but I don't wanna become old either...sloppy pussies and hanging breasts isn't my style...


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Xerei said:


> sloppy pussies and hanging breasts isn't my style...


Hey easy there I just ate, I don't wanna throw up









But yeah it's not really my style either xD


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Hey easy there I just ate, I don't wanna throw up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let's stay young forever O.O. TIME TO DRINK A MAGIC ELIXIR


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Xerei said:


> let's stay young forever O.O. TIME TO DRINK A MAGIC ELIXIR


Feel free to tell me if you find one, that'd be useful as hell


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Feel free to tell me if you find one, that'd be useful as hell


my elixir is like 12+ hours of sleep...and laziness, but some exercise..but not a lot..just some..and don't forget to live freely and laugh a lot.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Xerei said:


> my elixir is like 12+ hours of sleep...and laziness, but some exercise..but not a lot..just some..and don't forget to live freely and laugh a lot.


Laughing is hard, but I'll try









As for exercise, I really need to get into some activity, because I've been on medication for a month or two now and I gained a lot of weight :S


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Laughing is hard, but I'll try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just gonna quote a nice quote, and I'm not gay: "more to touch, more to love" and that one's true, would you fuck a girl who you can literally see the skeleton on?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Xerei said:


> would you fuck a girl who you can literally see the skeleton on?


I'd probably skip that lol


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I'd probably skip that lol


exactly, that's my proof for the quote, so don't try to lose weight, rather keep it stable without getting TOO fat..


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Xerei said:


> exactly, that's my proof for the quote, so don't try to lose weight, rather keep it stable without getting TOO fat..


Yeah I'm not one of those who keeps thinking they are like too fat or something, I did gain a lot of weight, and I mean A LOT because of the medication, and it's not healthy, that's why I'm saying I need an activity and something to calm down my hunger


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I HEREBY DECLARE THIS A MANLY THREAD.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Inzom said:


>


ROFL this one's epic


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Inzom said:


> I HEREBY DECLARE THIS A MANLY THREAD.


XD you're right about that one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh wow....:/


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

kandeeee said:


> Oh wow....:/


yeah..oh wow..you should make a girl-thread..


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

XD funny.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hahahaha epic.


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

Reading this thread made me grow testicles.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

nic.m said:


> Reading this thread made me grow testicles.


XDD


----------

